# Back to 2010



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Mubarak free Morsi in Jail and Baradi in Vienna .. does it seem familiar?


BBC News - Egypt court orders Hosni Mubarak freed


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2013)

Deja vu!

This is exactly what the MB and their supporters feared would happen with the June 30th revolt.


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

I predicted this in 2011 when they were all flag waving in the streets after HB stood down.
Their hatred for the MB has clouded their judgement and now they are back to square one.

The revolution has failed...or may I say, it never took off.


----------

